

Ask HN: best way to quicky prototype/pilot Stackoverflow kind of website? - paraschopra

I wish to prototype a community-driven Q&#38;A site and explore its viability before committing serious development effort into it. However, existing pricing for StackExchange ($160/month) is little too high for me plus the data ownership issues are of concern. Any ideas (or open source suggestions) on how to go about piloting such a website? I have already explored Stackoverflow clones (such as CNProg/Qwench) but those seem a bit limiting to me (in one way or the other). Thanks for your help.
======
davidw
* Build it yourself with something that's fast for development, like Rails or Django.

* Pay the guys who work on the clones to add features.

* Pay a contractor to work on the open source clones.

* Work on the open source clones yourself.

* Get lucky and find something better than what you've found so far.

My guess is that improving the open source clones is your best bet.

